# Patio Furniture



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

They look very sturdy. How is the angle with the back? Many plans don't take the natural comfort into consideration. Good work! Dorf Dude


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i really like that rocker.... are these your own designs or plans from elsewhere?

DM


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Mostly I just looked at pictures and figured them out. I built the chairs first as they were a little more straight forward then built the rocker. The back angle on the rocker isn't quite as much as the chairs. The footstools will sit three different ways, depending on how you want your legs to sit. In the photos, they are just sitting on a block that is attached to the front brace. 

They are a little lumber intensive, mostly milled 2*6 dimensional, but then my family always accuses me of building stuff "hell for stout".

I cut templates for all the curved pieces so I could reproduce them if I wanted to build some more.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

well, stout or otherwise, i like the no-gap slat look. =o)

DM


----------



## SKINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

Very cool.. I too really like the rocker.. send me the plans please :yes::wink::no:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

SKINNY said:


> Very cool.. I too really like the rocker.. send me the plans please :yes::wink::no:


If you are interested, PM me your mailing address and I'll mail you paper versions of the templates for the curved pieces, the material list and cutting diagram.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

"whatta pal, whatta pal!" that's pretty cool of you dude. when do we get more pics of other projects? Po) 
(oh, and i finished my dining room ceiling yesterday, just posted finished-pics in that thread if you wanna see.)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello,

Good job buddy, the color use used on your patio furniture looks cool, match your furniture with elegant patio furniture accessories and create magic in your sitting area.


Regards,
sarah_9

zees ees KAOS, vee do not SPAM here....

DM


----------

